# Competition banners



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys.  I know that you have seen this website before but I wanted to re post it.  These guys did fantastic jobs on the banners I have ordered through them.  

www.buildasign.com


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Bill your right!  I just got my new banners and they both look awesome. $27 dollars and change for 2 signs shipped to me...one is 2 x 8 the other is 
4 x 6 full color. Go to this link here for the "FREE BANNER". 

www.buildasign.com/tailgate 

They'll GIVE you one for free.  Awesome deal. 

Heres a pic to give an example of the work. Just call if you need anything.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill,
Do you have a reference pic of the BBQ Central banner that you can post ?


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine came from there.




That's (2) 6'x3' banners.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Bill,
> Do you have a reference pic of the BBQ Central banner that you can post ?



Greg just sent me the banner from the site.  If he has it in EPS format it will come out clearer.


----------



## Div (Jul 6, 2009)

all the signs look good .... ill save that link if I ever find anything near me I can compete in lol


----------

